

Falsely implicated Boston bombing student found dead - coopdog
http://www.theage.com.au/world/body-identified-as-student-falsely-implicated-in-boston-bombing-20130426-2ii9k.html

======
cleverjake
See <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5610833>

------
itsmequinn
Kind of misleading headline since he was missing(and possibly dead) since
before the bombings.

